# Retrofitting Lane Departure Warning



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

miotoo said:


> So for EU F10 owners who do have LDW (ie blessed with KAFAS module+camera) seems the conclusion is that using the settings from the cheat sheet will in fact enable SLI properly for them.
> 
> Wish there was someone here who could confirm this.
> 
> ...


I have access to a UK 2012 model F10 that I have just started programming. I am still waiting for my own car to arrive in a couple of weeks time.

The referred car has SLI, High Beam Auto & HUD but does not have LDW. I believe the camera is still the same (as it is required by SLI). SLI works like a charm - almost 99% accurate on UK roads.

*Let me know if you want me to read settings from this car - just guide me into what you want done and I'll post the files. * I am still a bit of newbie but happy to help out.

My project is to get LDW working (as reading from your/ DreamCar/ others efforts on SLI) - I think it may be possible to get LDW working as they all share the same hardware camera.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

@gspannu thanks for showing interest.

For LDW you will also need the rear bumper sensors 66326857779 / 80.

If possible please post the cafd files for KAFAS HU_CIC & KOMBI of this mentioned car.

Only operation needed is read VCM, so nothing to worry about. Files should be stored in CAF folder.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

@Dreamcar, @1stBimmer, @miotoo

I will be back home in about an hour. Will give it a go then and then read out the files and post here. I propose to do the following:

1. Clear out existing CAF folder (I have backups!)
2. Read the 3 files you have mentioned.
3. Post these files here.

As a side question, @miotoo mentions I need the rear bumper sensors 66326857779 / 80 for LDW. Are these special sensors that come as part of a special pack or are these just normal PDC sensors. (I do not have Park Assist, I just have normal front & rear PDC). What are these sensors?


----------



## DrHorsey (Jun 11, 2012)

gspannu said:


> I have access to a UK 2012 model F10 that I have just started programming. I am still waiting for my own car to arrive in a couple of weeks time.
> 
> The referred car has SLI, High Beam Auto & HUD but does not have LDW. I believe the camera is still the same (as it is required by SLI). SLI works like a charm - almost 99% accurate on UK roads.
> 
> My project is to get LDW working (as reading from your/ DreamCar/ others efforts on SLI) - I think it may be possible to get LDW working as they all share the same hardware camera.


@gspannu, funny you should be considering this ...

I just got a MY2013 F25 with SLI but not LDW &#8230;

&#8230; I didn't want LDW, but its only now I see the user guide that I discover that LDW come with Forward Alert, which I would have taken the option for if only the sales associate had known or mentioned it.

I am also left wondering if LDW and Forward Alert are coding option on the same hardware used for SPI.

Of course, the steering wheel wont vibrate for LDW, and there is the small issue of the activation buttons on the dash, but none the less, if I could enable Forward Alert, I would be interested to see how this could be done &#8230;


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

GSPannu,

Thanks for the files...


I dont see any difference between these and Mobilieum's (I assuming this will be case for all EU countries).
So enabling SLI in EU countries on cars with LDW should be a breeze.


And regarding the question you posted for me in the other forum...

We gotta check if we can activate the LDW with out the hard switch or if we can default the LDW to be "on" like HBA .


----------



## DrHorsey (Jun 11, 2012)

@DreamCar, it's been mentioned that LDW needs special rear sensors ... What for?

Do you know if the Forward Warning uses anything other than the camera?

On a side note, does the front camera have a video out anywhere? I was thinking of getting one of those loop recording dash cameras in case of an "event".

Would be handy for the front facing camera to keep a loop of video prior to an accident or something. Failing that maybe it can be wired into a recording device...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

DrHorsey said:


> @DreamCar, it's been mentioned that LDW needs special rear sensors ... What for?
> 
> Do you know if the Forward Warning uses anything other than the camera?
> 
> ...


Ok I was only referring to lane departure warning not the the lane change warning I think rear sensors are required for lane change warning aka blind spot detection?
Well thats what I think , I may be wrong.


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

DreamCar said:


> Ok I was only referring to lane departure warning not the the lane change warning I think rear sensors are required for lane change warning aka blind spot detection?
> Well thats what I think , I may be wrong.


I think you're correct... front camera for LDW, rear sensors for blind spot...

I thought the side sensors were used as well for blind spot, it doesn't seem they are since the cars aren't picked up until they are in range of the rear sensor... guess the side sensors are for parking assist..


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Ok I was only referring to lane departure warning not the the lane change warning I think rear sensors are required for lane change warning aka blind spot detection?
> Well thats what I think , I may be wrong.


Hi,

Now that you have the reference files from my car; and it seems that I may not need the rear sensors (hardware) - it should now be trying out 2 things:

1. Enabling LDW
2. Getting the LDW to be 'Always ON' - as there is no physical switch for the same.

*Any idea what changes I should try to get LDW working?*
As mentioned earlier; I have Speed Limit Info and Head Lamp Assist as factory standard.

Can you advise which key functions/ values to try and modify?

Much appreciated&#8230;.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

@gspanuu there are cafd files from @mobileum in the old thread http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=619819, his car is EU build and if I'm not mistaken has all 3 options LDW HBA SLI so comparing your files to his should be a good way forward for you.

I can't seem to find that post at the moment, but if no one gets to it, later I can post the files as I have them at home..


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

gspannu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Now that you have the reference files from my car; and it seems that I may not need the rear sensors (hardware) - it should now be trying out 2 things:
> 
> ...


Obviously KAFAS, HU-CIC ... I need to check in detail to be sure.


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

gspannu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Now that you have the reference files from my car; and it seems that I may not need the rear sensors (hardware) - it should now be trying out 2 things:
> 
> ...


Beside that you'll need a NEW steering wheel as the one for LDW has a different part number and so won't feed the vibrations with the "old" one - already tried.

Andy


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

akiss said:


> Beside that you'll need a NEW steering wheel as the one for LDW has a different part number and so won't feed the vibrations with the "old" one - already tried.
> 
> Andy


Hello Andy, when you say you tried, you mean the LDW worked & the missing action was only the steering vibration? Did you get the warning light in the kombi to show?


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

gspannu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Now that you have the reference files from my car; and it seems that I may not need the rear sensors (hardware) - it should now be trying out 2 things:
> 
> ...





miotoo said:


> Hello Andy, when you say you tried, you mean the LDW worked & the missing action was only the steering vibration? Did you get the warning light in the kombi to show?


Correct, I did you the indicators in the KOMBI but the vibration was missing - the part sell for more than EUR 400...

Andy


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

akiss said:


> Correct, I did you the indicators in the KOMBI but the vibration was missing - the part sell for more than EUR 400...
> 
> Andy


Vibration generator is part 32336787451 for standard steering wheel. 74 Euro. Maybe new wiring is needed to pass the signal..


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

miotoo said:


> Vibration generator is part 32336787451. 74 Euro. Maybe new wiring is needed to pass the signal..


Right, but the steering wheel has a different part number if you have this option:

mine right now is: 32336792421 but I would need 32336792423 and that's the expensive part.

Check here: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=MX11&mospid=52581&btnr=32_1866&hg=32&fg=35

Andy


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

@gspanuu these are the KOMBI, HU_CIC & KAFAS files from a EU car with SLI & LDW.

In the FDL editor, search for TLC entries which is the code for the Lane Depart Warning system.


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

miotoo said:


> @gspanuu these are the KOMBI, HU_CIC & KAFAS files from a EU car with SLI & LDW.
> 
> In the FDL editor, search for TLC entries which is the code for the Lane Depart Warning system.


You need to code the steering wheel ECU SZL_LWS too!

3000, Lenkrad_Vibration

Andy


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

I am Ivory Pure (99.44%) sure that the Blind Spot Warning is only the side sensors. The pointing of the sensor allows it to pick up objects adjacent and behind it.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

*@miotoo @akiss @dreamcar*
Great suggestions guys, I'm out until Sunday. Will give these a go on Sun or Mon evening and report back.

Even if I get the warning to light up in dashboard, would be a good start; I can worry about the steering vibration later.

*Side question*: How would I enable this permanently as I do not have a switch on/off button for LDW?

@*akiss*: Since you have already achieved this...
1. do you happen to remember the exact settings changed/ documented anywhere? Saves me the hassle of going through the files line by line & comparing.
2. How did you manage without the physical switch?


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

gspannu said:


> *Side question*: How would I enable this permanently as I do not have a switch on/off button for LDW?


Do you have buttons at all below your light switches? If so, it's possible your car is pre-wired and then you would just need a new switch


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

svache said:


> Do you have buttons at all below your light switches? If so, it's possible your car is pre-wired and then you would just need a new switch


Yes, I do have a switch below my light switches. I have the HUD switch, but that's the only one...


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

gspannu said:


> Yes, I do have a switch below my light switches. I have the HUD switch, but that's the only one...


ic.. chances are that it is pre-wired but you'll have to check that


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Creating seperate thread for convinience.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Creating seperate thread for convinience.


@DreamCar: Thanks for creating a separate thread. This could be a project on its own.

@akiss: Would much appreciate if you could locate the exact settings for LDW enabling specifically?

I'll give this a go on Sunday/ Monday and then report back...


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

gspannu said:


> *@miotoo @akiss @dreamcar*
> Great suggestions guys, I'm out until Sunday. Will give these a go on Sun or Mon evening and report back.
> 
> Even if I get the warning to light up in dashboard, would be a good start; I can worry about the steering vibration later.
> ...


Hi,

I didn't document all my coding for LDW but here's what I remember, I do have SLI from factory:

KAFAS:
3000, TLC_START_VERSION, default_on
3000, TLC_ON_OFF, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_327, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_345, aktiv
3006, ACTUATOR_ON_OFF, aktiv

KOMBI:
3003, TLC_VERBAUT, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_TIMEOUT, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_ALIVE, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_APPL, aktiv

HU_CIC:
3001, LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING, aktiv

SZL_LWS:
3000, Lenkrad_Vibration, aktiv

So, this seems to be all I changed for LDW. Hope this helps someone else here.

Andy


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

akiss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't document all my coding for LDW but here's what I remember, I do have SLI from factory:
> 
> ...


@akiss: Awesome feedback. Thanks a ton.

Another query: I hope I will not need the physical switch and LDW is activated as default ON.


----------



## DrHorsey (Jun 11, 2012)

akiss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't document all my coding for LDW but here's what I remember, I do have SLI from factory.


akiss, how on earth do you work out what was required ... I mean some of the things might leand one to the possibility ... but what inspired you to enable SEND_MESSAGE_327 and SEND_MESSAGE_345?

I have an F25 with factory SLI & HBA, and I would like to enable Forward Warning (which is probably more useful to me than LDW).

Any suggestions?


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

gspannu said:


> *@miotoo @akiss @dreamcar*
> Great suggestions guys, I'm out until Sunday. Will give these a go on Sun or Mon evening and report back.
> 
> Even if I get the warning to light up in dashboard, would be a good start; I can worry about the steering vibration later.
> ...





gspannu said:


> @akiss: Awesome feedback. Thanks a ton.
> 
> Another query: I hope I will not need the physical switch and LDW is activated as default ON.


Yes, it's always ON if you set this, the default is to remember the last setting but without a switch...

KAFAS:
3000, TLC_START_VERSION, default_on

Andy


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

DrHorsey said:


> akiss, how on earth do you work out what was required ... I mean some of the things might leand one to the possibility ... but what inspired you to enable SEND_MESSAGE_327 and SEND_MESSAGE_345?


I just checked the whole section called 3000 TLC_CODING and read all the comments, try to understand what the want to tell me, the helping thing for me, my native tongue is German 

Andy


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

akiss said:


> Yes, it's always ON if you set this, the default is to remember the last setting but without a switch...
> 
> KAFAS:
> 3000, TLC_START_VERSION, default_on
> ...


You are awesome, Andy.... Thanks a ton. I'll code this in the next couple of days and then confirm back.

Q: Do you get the steering vibration or just the Heads-up message?
Q: I believe coding the KOMBI generates an error code - any idea how to clear this?


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

DrHorsey said:


> akiss, how on earth do you work out what was required ... I mean some of the things might leand one to the possibility ... but what inspired you to enable SEND_MESSAGE_327 and SEND_MESSAGE_345?
> 
> I have an F25 with factory SLI & HBA, and I would like to enable Forward Warning (which is probably more useful to me than LDW).
> 
> Any suggestions?





gspannu said:


> You are awesome, Andy.... Thanks a ton. I'll code this in the next couple of days and then confirm back.
> 
> Q: Do you get the steering vibration or just the Heads-up message?
> Q: I believe coding the KOMBI generates an error code - any idea how to clear this?


No steering vibration as a do not have the right wheel

Coding the KAFAS module first and KOMBI afterwards could reduce the problem with an error on coding, I did get one as I coded KOMBI first and LDW was not active in KAFAS first.

Andy


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

akiss said:


> No steering vibration as a do not have the right wheel
> 
> Coding the KAFAS module first and KOMBI afterwards could reduce the problem with an error on coding, I did get one as I coded KOMBI first and LDW was not active in KAFAS first.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

I have just coded as per your instructions, but I'm getting an error that says Lane Departure Warning Failed. After a restart, the message is displayed every time. Any idea as to what could be wrong?

I am attaching all my before/ after files for reference. (Zip files containing the CAFD files; renamed as pdf for posting here)

I have changed exactly what you mentioned (the only addition being HUD_BLINKER setting in CIC & KOMBI, this is working); but am still getting the error.

*Could you please have a look and help? Your assistance would be much appreciated*

I coded in the following order:

CIC
SZL_LWS
KAFAS
--- Recycle---- (Got the error on restart)
KOMBI
--- Recycle ---- (Still get the error on each restart; and in check control. Error Icon always present on dashboard)


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

gspannu said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I have just coded as per your instructions, but I'm getting an error that says Lane Departure Warning Failed. After a restart, the message is displayed every time. Any idea as to what could be wrong?
> 
> ...


*Anyone help me with the files and advise where I have missed anything?*


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you see the option to display lane departure warning on HUD.
Comparing the CAF is a tedious process just give some time for people to respond.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Do you see the option to display lane departure warning on HUD.
> Comparing the CAF is a tedious process just give some time for people to respond.


This is what I am getting at the moment. An error on every startup. And the heads-Up information options screen.

Hope this helps...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

gspannu said:


> This is what I am getting at the moment. An error on every startup. And the heads-Up information options screen.
> 
> Hope this helps...


Interesting i got exact same error when i was playing with KAFAS2..

Damn i dont remeber any of the parameters... Give me couple of hours if i can find the parameters which caused this error for me i think i published them in SLI thread.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Interesting i got exact same error when i was playing with KAFAS2..
> 
> Damn i dont remeber any of the parameters... Give me couple of hours if i can find the parameters which caused this error for me i think i published them in SLI thread.


Thanks, much appreciated. I changed exactly what Andy (akiss) suggested [posts above] and the HUD Blinkers; and I started to get this error.

Look forward to your finding...


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Having played around, setting some of the Andy settings to nicht_aktiv; I eventually got the LDW to work.

The system detects the lane markings (both left & right). The HUD and the dashboard icons all light up. The small triangles appear on the left/ right lane as and when the car detects the lane markings.

*All this is great and proves that the system works*. I still have the LDW error, but I'm ignoring this for now.

Since my steering wheel does not have a vibration motor, I get no feedback. I guess this is a hardware issue and will explore at retro-fit.

Q: What is the feedback mechanism when one drifts over a lane? Is it only a Steering Wheel vibration or does the HUD/ dashboard display also show something - flash or change colour or something?

*Can someone who has LDW confirm as to how the system provides feedback (in addition to steering vibration)?*


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Gs,

Did you check if the stering wheel nubers differ? if so i think you would need to retrofit the steering wheel as vibration is the only alert you get from LDW


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

all ok.. but i think the different is that the wheels 893 and 894 have different wirings. Because i can't find the wirings in the ETK by itself. They are showing up in the picture under "61_2389 Lenkradelektronik" but they are not listed.

To remove the wheel cover, is it dangerous? Do i have to remove the battery from the car?


----------



## tissot (Aug 28, 2012)

First time it takes about 10-15 minutes when you "hit" write place behind airbag. You have to be patient and calm. 
You haven't diconnect battery. It isn't dangarous. But don't unplug airbag's wires if you don't disconnect battery. Only remove cover with silver trim, just pull carefully. Then you will see everything.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

and to place it back just to put in again?


----------



## tissot (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, when you "unlock" airbag, all other is simple. 
On the end, you have to push airbag on write place, will be "beeeep!!!" (horn), don't be afraid


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

i've found the 2 steering wheels on the net. 

and there is really a wiring issue to retrofit it just with the actuator and the module. 
You have to change the wheel. Because there is no wiring itself to order. 

see attached pictures

the left is without LDW LCW and the right is with. there you can see an additional wire which goes to the module place and a one end which ends in the right hole which is empty on the other wheel


----------



## ahmadr (Mar 5, 2011)

sibob said:


> *IT WORKS !!!!!*
> 
> i have retrofit via coding the lane departure warning with these codes from akiss without an error...
> 
> ...


Has anyone tried this on the F30? On my F30, I can see the same settings for KOMBI and HU, but there is no KAFAS module. Nor did I see anything similar to the two TLC_... in any of the modules.

Could it be that KAFAS comes only with SLI or lane assist, and not with blind spot?


----------



## Telefax (Nov 14, 2012)

Coded FDLs in the following order:

KAFAS:
SEND_MSG_345 message_on_F20_F30_F25
SEND_MSG_327 message_on_F20_F30_F25
TLC_ON_OFF TLC_on_F20_F30_F25
ACTUATOR_ON_OFF vib_warn_on_F20_F30_F25 (tried on and off this parameter)
SEND_CC_FCW_VISIBILITY FCW_on_F025
SEND_DISP_LDM_2 DISP_LDM2_on_F025
SEND_STATUS_IBRAKE IBRAKE_STAT_on_F025
PRE_CRASH_ON_OFF pre_crash_on_F025
FCW_ON_OFF FCW_on_F025
#I dont have buttons to turn on\off the system
TLC_START_VERSION, default_on
FCW_START_VERSION, default_on

CIC:
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_FCW aktiv
LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING aktiv

KOMBI:
TLC_VERBAUT aktiv
IBRAKE_VERBAUT aktiv
DISP_LDM_2_TIMEOUT aktiv
DISP_LDM_2_CRC aktiv
DISP_LDM_2_ALIVE aktiv
DISP_LDM_2_APPL aktiv
ST_TLC_TIMEOUT aktiv
ST_TLC_ALIVE aktiv
ST_TLC_APPL aktiv

After I turn on the ignition for a 10 seconds I see lines in the KOMBI, but then they disappear and error message (about LDW and CW) appears.
Error message appears instantly after the engine is started.

And I dont have "collision warning" menu in CIC>Settings.

Any ideas?


----------



## Telefax (Nov 14, 2012)

So I end up with the following errors:

E06C3C Signal (brake assistant operating element status, 0x31E) invalid, transmitter FEM, ZGM 
E06C1A Signal (lane departure warning system operating element status, 0x343) invalid, transmitter FEM, FRM 
800A07 Vibration motor in steering wheel faulty

Seems like the system always checks if there a vibration motor and correct buttons for LDW and FCW... Also, some says that KAFAS2 is requiring FSC code to LDW and FCW activation, but I dont know how to check it.


----------



## berti (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi,

I coded succesfully Lane Departure Warning on my F11 03/2011 with the following values:

KAFAS:
3000, TLC_START_VERSION, default_on
3000, TLC_ON_OFF, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_327, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_345, aktiv
3006, ACTUATOR_ON_OFF, aktiv

KOMBI:
3003, TLC_VERBAUT, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_TIMEOUT, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_ALIVE, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_APPL, aktiv

HU_CIC:
3001, LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING, aktiv

SZL_LWS:
3000, Lenkrad_Vibration, aktiv

FRM:
LIN_PUBU_TLC, aktiv

Also added the panel with the additional button. 

BUT: I cannot see the LDW lines in HUD. Do I need to add anything to HU_CIC?

Thanks
Matthias


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

berti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I coded succesfully Lane Departure Warning on my F11 03/2011 with the following values:
> 
> ...


Matthias,

Try:

KOMBI->3003 FZG_Ausstattung, 10->HUD_TLC_ENABLE->aktiv

JEG23


----------



## berti (Mar 24, 2013)

JEG23 said:


> Matthias,
> 
> Try:
> 
> ...


Thanks for quick response!:thumbup:
Will try that immediately tomorrow morning.

/Matthias


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Guys, I have just completed this retrofit on my 2013 520d & after already purchasing the vibration motor & switch panel found that BMW have 3 types of steering wheel control module, my car has heated steering but the control module has the pins missing where motor plugs in so the retrofit total is now up to around £300.
Motor £65
Switch Panel £80
Module £140

When I receive the module I am going to compare the units to check if there is anything more than just the pins missing as there isn't much to it really component wise, I'll attach some photos.

I added the option to my VO & VO coded the following which made the changes listed below:

HU_NBT
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_FCW 
aktiv
LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING 
aktiv

ICM
C_KBV_DBC_Umparametrisierung_enable 
aktiv 
C_KBV_KAFAS2_verbaut 
verbaut 
C_KBV_Vorbefuellung_enable 
aktiv 
HcSwcCPar_i_HcKoHa_Fkt_Aktiv 
aktiv 
HcSwcCPar_i_HcKoHa_TLC_verbaut 
verbaut 
Verbau5AS_DriveAssist 
verbaut

KAFAS
ACTUATOR_ON_OFF 
vib_warn_on_F20_F30_F25, vib_warn_on_F01_F10, vib_warn_on_F015 
FCW_ON_OFF 
FCW_on_F30, FCW_on_F20, FCW_on_F01, FCW_on_F10, FCW_on_I001, FCW_on_F015, FCW_on_F025, FCW_on_F056
PRE_CRASH_ON_OFF 
pre_crash_on_F030, pre_crash_on_F020, pre_crash_on_F01, pre_crash_on_F10, pre_crash_on_I001, pre_crash_on_F015, pre_crash_on_F025, pre_crash_on_F056
SEND_CC_FCW_VISIBILITY 
FCW_on_F30, FCW_on_F20, FCW_on_F01, FCW_on_F10, FCW_on_I001, FCW_on_F015, FCW_on_F025, FCW_on_F056
SEND_DISP_LDM_2 
DISP_LDM2_on_F30, DISP_LDM2_on_F20, DISP_LDM2_on_F01, DISP_LDM2_on_F10, DISP_LDM2_on_F025
SEND_MSG_327 
message_on_F20_F30_F25, message_on_F01_F10, message_on_F015
SEND_MSG_345 
message_on_F20_F30_F25, message_on_F01_F10, message_on_F015 
SEND_STATUS_IBRAKE 
IBRAKE_STAT_on_F30, IBRAKE_STAT_on_F20, IBRAKE_STAT_on_F01, IBRAKE_STAT_on_F10, IBRAKE_STAT_on_I001, IBRAKE_STAT_on_F015, IBRAKE_STAT_on_F025, IBRAKE_STAT_on_F056
TLC_ON_OFF 
TLC_on_F20_F30_F25, TLC_on_F01_F10, TLC_on_F015


KOMBI
DISP_LDM_2_ALIVE 
aktiv
DISP_LDM_2_APPL 
aktiv 
DISP_LDM_2_CRC 
aktiv 
DISP_LDM_2_TIMEOUT 
aktiv
HUD_TLC_ENABLE 
aktiv 
IBRAKE_VERBAUT 
aktiv 
ST_TLC_ALIVE 
aktiv
ST_TLC_APPL 
aktiv 
ST_TLC_TIMEOUT 
aktiv 
TLC_VERBAUT 
aktiv 

SZL
Lenkrad_Vibration 
aktiv


----------



## berti (Mar 24, 2013)

JEG23 said:


> Matthias,
> 
> Try:
> 
> ...


Hm, just checked and I cannot find this entry in my KOMBI.
Haven't had time to look for something else.:bawling:

/Matthias


----------



## berti (Mar 24, 2013)

berti said:


> Hm, just checked and I cannot find this entry in my KOMBI.
> Haven't had time to look for something else.:bawling:
> 
> /Matthias


Got it finaly 
Missing entry for KOMBI 3000: "HUD_TLC_ENABLE" set to active was the solution.

/Matthias


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Does anyone know why with lane departure on an f10 it also enables a few FCW entries in the KAFAS as the FCW button in my new panel does not work as I'm sure it's reserved only if you also have ACC


----------



## Bavarian88 (May 3, 2013)

hello

my name is christian from Bavaria Dingolfing

i Need some help

i want to retrofit the Lane Departure Warning

1. i have installed steering wheel with Vibration module 
2. i have Lane Departure Warning that i have added to the (SA) Special Equipment List with Esys
3. i have coded it in the following order:
KOMBI:
3003, TLC_VERBAUT, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_TIMEOUT, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_ALIVE, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_APPL, aktiv

KAFAS:
3000, TLC_START_VERSION, default_on
3000, TLC_ON_OFF, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_327, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_345, aktiv
3006, ACTUATOR_ON_OFF, aktiv

HU_CIC:
3001, LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING, aktiv

SZL_LWS:
3000, Lenkrad_Vibration, aktiv

FRM
LIN_PUBU_TLC, aktiv *( this one i havent coded, i havent got the button)*

*i get an error when i restart the car :
-LANE DEPARTURE WARNING FAILURE*

I only get this error if i code this : *3006, ACTUATOR_ON_OFF, aktiv*

my car has Head UP Display , High beam assistant, Speed Limit Info

please help me !!! thank you


----------



## oseldusan (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi all.
I just bought used car directly from BMW dealer.
It is BMW F10 530xd 2011/12. I read this forum , so I asked dealer to "install" Lane departure warning. My car has Lane change warning ,also it has Speed limit info. So it has all HW installed already. 
My dealer got info from BMW Germany , that it is not possible to retrofit LDW, because of satefy reason. ?!?!
My car is still in factory warranty , so , can I program this feature by somebody else ?
Thanks


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi cold you tell me the part number you used to get it to work?


----------



## Telefax (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone have success in retrofitting collision warning with speed limit info installed from factory?


----------



## comand (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi,

I am on my way to retrofit LDW. With it I want to retrofit a M sport steering wheel with paddels (have got the regular sport steering wheel without paddels). I got a used steering wheel with paddels, vibration module and switches for ACC (ACC I don´t have in the car - any problem coming up with this steering wheel?).

Can I first replace the steering wheel without coding LDW and paddels right now (I haven´t got the switch panel yet) or do I get an error warning in the car than?

I presume I have to unplug the battery before unplugging the airbag.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## mattyliu (Dec 19, 2012)

comand said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on my way to retrofit LDW. With it I want to retrofit a M sport steering wheel with paddels (have got the regular sport steering wheel without paddels). I got a used steering wheel with paddels, vibration module and switches for ACC (ACC I don´t have in the car - any problem coming up with this steering wheel?).
> 
> ...


So far as what I have found. LDW is sharing the same camera with ACC, along with the control of KAFAS module. I highly doubt you can retrofit the LDW with your current hardware.


----------



## comand (Oct 23, 2012)

mattyliu said:


> So far as what I have found. LDW is sharing the same camera with ACC, along with the control of KAFAS module. I highly doubt you can retrofit the LDW with your current hardware.


Hi. I forgot to mention that I have the camera already in the car - coming along with the SLI.


----------



## mattyliu (Dec 19, 2012)

comand said:


> Hi. I forgot to mention that I have the camera already in the car - coming along with the SLI.


check this post:http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=627079
Those gays should be able to help you out.


----------



## comand (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, on my way to retrofit LDW yesterday I installed instead of my sport steering wheel a used M sports steering wheel with the electronic steering wheel module and the vibration actuator.

I realised, that there is with the M steering wheel an aditional 2 wired pin conector (see red arrow at attachement) I didn´t have with the old steering wheel. Unfortunately there is no female plug at the place where I should plug it in - it´s just empty. I am not shure, but it looks like coming from the electronic steering wheel module.

Does anybody know what it is and can I retrofit this part. It is the round plastic part where all the plugs from the steering wheel are plugged in. It rotates with the steering wheel and transfers the electric signals to the steering column. I couldn´t find this part in the spare parts catalog - anybody got the parts number?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi 
With a lot of help from miotoo i have just retrofited this on my car.
you need to purcase a new SZL(steerig wheel swith)
and then you have to run some wires from Z1*10B(This is lokated on right side of car under glw box) to A92*1B (that is on the back of the SZL)
Z1*10Bpin 8 to A92*1B pin 9
A34*3B pin 8 to A92*1B pin 11
that is the power supply to the vibrator


----------



## comand (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the quick answer!



Raymnd said:


> Hi
> With a lot of help from miotoo i have just retrofited this on my car.
> you need to purcase a new SZL(steerig wheel swith)


Oh, well ...
what switch is it? Where can I find it in the spare parts catalog? Do you have any partnumber?



Raymnd said:


> and then you have to run some wires from Z1*10B(This is lokated on right side of car under glw box) to A92*1B (that is on the back of the SZL)
> Z1*10Bpin 8 to A92*1B pin 9
> A34*3B pin 8 to A92*1B pin 11
> that is the power supply to the vibrator


How can I identify Z1*10B and A34*3B? Are they with the fuse box down there below the glow box?

Regards


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi 
the part number for SZL 61319297781


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

and her are the pic for the fuse box conection


----------



## comand (Oct 23, 2012)

Great, thanks!


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello everybody,

i can confirm that on 2013 535d made 06/2013 this works:
My car was factory equipped with 6WB (Digital KOMBI), 5AG (line change assist), 8TH (speed limit info) and 5AC (auto-high beam) and NBT for sure.
No FSC needed ;-) 

KAFAS:
3000, TLC_START_VERSION, default_on // this option is up to you, last mode may be more comfortable for those, who bought new panel (i did).
3000, TLC_ON_OFF, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_327, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_345, aktiv
3006, ACTUATOR_ON_OFF, aktiv

KOMBI:
3003, TLC_VERBAUT, On_F10
3004, ST_TLC_TIMEOUT, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_ALIVE, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_APPL, aktiv
3003, HUD_TLC_ENABLE, aktiv 

HU_NBT:
3001, LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING, aktiv

SZL_LWS
3000, Lenkrad_Vibration, aktiv (was enabled from factory for me, as motor was already here)

FRM
LIN_PUBU_TLC, aktiv

And it's working good ;-)

HUD is not showing it, because i think i need to flash kombi with psdz data 50.2 ;-)


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello,

It's weird ! I have done exactly the same coding as you and It's works for... 15 seconds, including HUD display. Then, I have the same error explained by Bavarian88 at the top of this page: LANE DEPARTURE WARNING FAILURE and cam error. My car is equipped like yours.

Any ideas ? Thanks !

PS: The only difference is that I don't have the new panel. The first time the error appears is just after coding Kafas.


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

SergAA said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i can confirm that on 2013 535d made 06/2013 this works:
> My car was factory equipped with 6WB (Digital KOMBI), 5AG (line change assist), 8TH (speed limit info) and 5AC (auto-high beam) and NBT for sure.
> ...


Hi,

One question SergAA. I have a 2013 535xi like yours, except 6WA . You tried to code you car before installing the new panel or only after ? I get an error when I code 3000, TLC_START_VERSION, default_on. Maybe the system checks the presence of the button and gives an error when It doesn't found It.

Thanks.


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello, i think yes, button is mandatory. I've did coding only after installation of new panel ;-)
6WA it's even better - much less bugs ;-)


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

SergAA said:


> Hello, i think yes, button is mandatory. I've did coding only after installation of new panel ;-)
> 6WA it's even better - much less bugs ;-)


Thanks for the answer. I suppose you installed this item 6131 9 279306 on this link. With or without a new connector (61133333333) ?

http://realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=MW51&mospid=53610&btnr=61_2340&hg=61&fg=35


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

61 13 3 333 333 it's a fake connector ;-)
61 13 is used for connectors category in general, and last 7 digits - it's not published at all in ETK. BMW dealer, if needs this connector send special request, and headquaters or representative office give needed real part number.

But, answer for your question. 
Yes, i've bought 61 31 9 279 306. I bought full one, to have also support for NiVi, which i will retrofit soon )) Yes, we did it on one car already ;-) 
No, there is no need for new connecter. I've unplugged old one, connected new one - and coded FRM, to make new button working ;-) That's it.


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

SergAA said:


> 61 13 3 333 333 it's a fake connector ;-)
> 61 13 is used for connectors category in general, and last 7 digits - it's not published at all in ETK. BMW dealer, if needs this connector send special request, and headquaters or representative office give needed real part number.
> 
> But, answer for your question.
> ...


Thank you very much :bow:


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

SergeAA,

With the new panel, do you coded BRAKE_ASSISTANT_FCW too? Could work together Frontal collision warning (without start&stop), line change warning and line departure warning ? 

Thanks. Regards.


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

No, i dont touched this value because I have stop&go radar... If you need, I can check my current value tomorrow ;-)
I have in mind idea to upgrade stop&go to driving assistant plus, i think in this case KAFAS will be used, but I don't tried this yet ;-)


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

OK, that's logical.

Stop and Go option seems more effective and interesting than FCW or Assistant Plus. The brake capabilities is an important asset in a urgence situation. Assistant just warn you a prepare the brakes to the critical action. But you have to push the pedal.

If you have the code lines for FCW, will be great. Normally, I will receive the new panel in 10 days.

Thank you.


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

BRAKE_ASSISTANT_FCW - nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_CCM - nicht_aktiv
ACC_SGN - aktiv
ACC_CIC - nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTENT - nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTENT_3 - aktiv

I've checked price list for F10 LCi - there are 3 options. 
1. Driving assistant - only camera based (cheapest, about $1K)
2. ACC with Stop&go - as is have (about $3K)
3. Driving assistant plus - camera and radar based system... (about $3,5K).

In ETK it's mentioned, that KAFAS don't changed starting from year 2012, that give me a hope, that 2 can be upgraded to 3, just by right coding...
But, i will do this only after final software upgrade to 50.3 ;-)


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Btw You don't need to install a new steering column switch cluster (SZL) to retrofit vibrator motor (power supply to the motor). There are four empty pins at the airbag connector, you can use two of them to pass the power through the switch cluster.


----------



## rosswell (Oct 1, 2013)

The switch cluster is already installed.


----------



## 6ergsm (May 20, 2013)

Is there a possibility to change activation speed of LDW like LCW. My activation speed is 70km/h...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

6ergsm said:


> Is there a possibility to change activation speed of LDW like LCW. My activation speed is 70km/h...


ICM	= Hc2_i_CPar_Aktiv_v_high - 0 - 95 kmh in 5 kmh increments 
ICM	= Hc2_i_CPar_Aktiv_v_low - 0 - 95 kmh in 5 kmh increments


----------



## 6ergsm (May 20, 2013)

I changed with 
ICM->3000 Daten, F8->Hc2_i_CPar_Aktiv_v_low-> 25 kmh
the activation speed of LCW. The same works for LDW? Should I code it again or how it works? LCW activate now at 25km/h (coded last week), LDW at 70km/h...


----------



## 6ergsm (May 20, 2013)

I've tried it today...

ICM = Hc2_i_CPar_Aktiv_v_low I've changed and then LDW activation speed is 30km/h -> work!
ICM = Hc2_i_CPar_Aktiv_v_high I've changed from 70km/h (default) to 50km/h..nothing happen, system show "...Verfügbar ab 70km/h"


----------



## netRunner (May 25, 2014)

Prompt please. Auto F0X 

There is a bug 800A07 (Error vibrogenerator steering wheel) (track 15 on. No Pin 50) 

All schemes in ISTA crawled all in place, but these options are retrofitted, and maybe somewhere something is missing. 

While such options in my head; 
1. Replace SZL (the catalog it does not matter, but by ISTA has!) 
2. Replace vibrogenerator (very unlikely) 
3. Error in the wiring 

Measured the tester in the steering wheel, power for vibrogenerator steering ECU supplied (12V). All coded MEN. 

Please tell me how to decipher this "terminal 50"


----------



## netRunner (May 25, 2014)

6ergsm said:


> I've tried it today...
> 
> ICM = Hc2_i_CPar_Aktiv_v_low I've changed and then LDW activation speed is 30km/h -> work!
> ICM = Hc2_i_CPar_Aktiv_v_high I've changed from 70km/h (default) to 50km/h..nothing happen, system show "...Verfügbar ab 70km/h"


Not work... Car f02


----------



## pertinent (Oct 4, 2014)

comand said:


> Thanks for the quick answer!
> 
> Oh, well ...
> what switch is it? Where can I find it in the spare parts catalog? Do you have any partnumber?
> ...


Hi,

did you manage to get the steering wheel vibration to work?

Do you have the part numbers for the connector that needs to fit into the SZL?

thanks!

pertinent


----------



## netRunner (May 25, 2014)

Hello! I have everything working, the problems were in the encodings. 

Connectors are not sold separately, only complete with the wheel.


----------



## pertinent (Oct 4, 2014)

Als you correctly state in ETK I can only find differences in the SZL for automatic high beam assist or not..

Which part number would I need for a 2012 F11 to use with a steering wheel vibrator?

Thx,

Pertinent


----------



## myfxp (Jun 19, 2014)

ahmadr said:


> Has anyone tried this on the F30?


Anyone looking for a solution for the F30 (and probably F20), you may want to have a look here for the required codings. They're working (provided that you have the required hardware installed, of course).


----------



## rosswell (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Michael.

Nice work. :thumbup:

But don't forget that the F1x models do not have an FEM_BODY. 
ECU structure is mainly different. 

Regards
Falk


----------



## myfxp (Jun 19, 2014)

rosswell said:


> But don't forget that the F1x models do not have an FEM_BODY.
> ECU structure is mainly different.


Ok, but... I wasn't talking about F1x at all.


----------



## kerranga (Dec 28, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Btw You don't need to install a new steering column switch cluster (SZL) to retrofit vibrator motor (power supply to the motor). There are four empty pins at the airbag connector, you can use two of them to pass the power through the switch cluster.


how do I 'pass' the power through the SZL ? Do I still need a new module ??? (Have got heated M-Wheel) Thanks


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

There were unused pins on my previous car's (F11) steering column switch cluster, I used them. I don't know how ot explain it orherwise.


----------



## kerranga (Dec 28, 2014)

So you've used the original pins? Did you have Assistant Options?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Only active cruise control. I installed steering wheel with vibration & heating , and used those empty pins to get +12v and ground through the switch cluster to the steering wheel module. If you already have the module, then you don't need to pull any wires if I remember correctly. I did it a long time ago so not 100% sure, check wiring diagrams from Rheingold.


----------



## kerranga (Dec 28, 2014)

okay, thanks - checking the diagrams is a good idea.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

I've try to do this retrofit and I've probems...

My car has from stock Line change Warnig and Speed limit info, so it has vibrate steering Wheel and I've bougth the button.

that I've done in the coding are these steps in this order:

KAFAS:
3000, TLC_START_VERSION, Last setting rigth
3000, TLC_ON_OFF, aktiv Don't find this option
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_327, aktiv rigth
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_345, aktiv rigth
3006, ACTUATOR_ON_OFF, aktiv rigth

KOMBI:
3003, TLC_VERBAUT, aktiv rigth
3004, ST_TLC_TIMEOUT, aktiv rigth
3004, ST_TLC_ALIVE, aktiv rigth
3004, ST_TLC_APPL, aktiv rigth

HU_CIC:
3001, LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING, aktiv rigth

SZL_LWS:
3000, Lenkrad_Vibration, aktiv rigth

FRM
LIN_PUBU_TLC, aktiv rigth

Now the Speed limit Info don't Works and when I activate the line departure warnig and go more of 70 km/h show the arrows in the 2 lines if I change of lane the steering Wheel don't vibrate.

Please what can I do? :eeps:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Why are you trying to FDL Code this? Why not just add 5AD to FA and VO Code car?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sometimes people are using incredible amounts of time to FDL-code some function that could be archieved by VO-coding. Reason is that they want to avoid recoding all previous FDL changes which they did, and which can be coded back in 15 minutes by using a cheatsheet. No saying that it is like this on this case, but I have seen this quite a many times.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, I have seen the same, and they usually spend hours trying to FDL Code it, only to save 15 minutes of recoding.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why are you trying to FDL Code this? Why not just add 5AD to FA and VO Code car?


There are 2 reasons:

1 When I search retrofit LDW found this thread, in the thread explains how to do it by coding FDL.

2 I have many things coded FDL, Last time I add 2TB to FA I lost all encodings done and I had to spend a lot of time to do them again.

please what can I do now for repair the Speed limit Info and LDW (if it's posible by FDL)?
why I do not found the option KAFAS 3000, TLC_ON_OFF?

Thanks for the help


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Sometimes people are using incredible amounts of time to FDL-code some function that could be archieved by VO-coding. Reason is that they want to avoid recoding all previous FDL changes which they did, and which can be coded back in 15 minutes by using a cheatsheet. No saying that it is like this on this case, but I have seen this quite a many times.


Please, how can I code using a cheatsheet?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guruhe said:


> There are 2 reasons:
> 
> 1 When I search retrofit LDW found this thread, in the thread explains how to do it by coding FDL.
> 
> ...


LDW and SLI are way too complicated to correctly FDL Code. You need to bite the bullet and add 5AD and VO Code car. Make sure 8TH is still in your FA too.

As for TLC_ON_OFF, it may be only in newer firmware.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> LDW and SLI are way too complicated to correctly FDL Code. You need to bite the bullet and add 5AD and VO Code car. Make sure 8TH is still in your FA too.
> 
> As for TLC_ON_OFF, it may be only in newer firmware.


Thanks again Shawn

Now I've 8TH in HUD but don´t show the speed limit.

That is now my plan I would like to know what do you think about.

1 Try to do a roll back of the values I've change for LDW.
2 If all it's fine. I would like to do a backup of all the changes I've done in the past in the FDL (are a lot off changes and I don't found now the documentation with all the codes).
3 Add in FA 5AD and watch if it's 8TH (if not add to)
4 Load the backup with the changes in FDL.

Now I don't know how save changes done in FDL neither load again in the car, I think it's the same that code using a cheatsheet.

Somebody can say me how can I do coding using cheatsheet?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guruhe said:


> Thanks again Shawn
> 
> Now I've 8TH in HUD but don´t show the speed limit.
> 
> ...


I think you are making this way more complicated than it has to be. Just make sure 5AD and 8TH are in FA and VO Code the car (ICM, Kombi, SZL, KAFAS, and NBT) and then see if LDW and SLI is working. Assuming they are, then go back and FDL Code your non LDW and SLI customizations.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

After vo-coding, car must be locked and let sleep, otherwise kafas won't start working.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Shawn..

I'm thinking about the LDW too. 
I've currently just the SLI and HUD. 

Is it enough to replace the Steering Wheel and code it, or do I need to replace also something else like SZL?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Hi Shawn..
> 
> I'm thinking about the LDW too.
> I've currently just the SLI and HUD.
> ...


I think you need to only add Vibrator module to Steering Wheel, not replace whole wheel, and you need to add the Dash Button.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> After vo-coding, car must be locked and let sleep, otherwise kafas won't start working.


I think it was a joke but it's real.

I've goog news (at least for me) :thumbup:

Yesterday I've the problems that I wrote. The Speed limit info and LDW don't work fine and I put the car in the garaje.

Today when I go to the car and turn it on I watch the Speed limit in the HUD :yikes: and go to test the car, when I go to 70 km/h the display and the HUD show two arrows in the lines and if I cross the lines in the road without use the turn signals the steering sweel vibrate.

I don't know if the LDW must indicate which is the side that you are crossing :dunno:

Finaly I have to do anythin :bigpimp:

Thanks a lot to Shawn and ap90500


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Glad to hear it.


----------



## Afsar (Mar 3, 2008)

guruhe said:


> I think it was a joke but it's real.
> 
> I've goog news (at least for me) :thumbup:
> 
> ...


What steering wheel did you have? Mine is heated, non-M steering but has paddles. Will I face problem of powering the vibration motor?


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

Afsar said:


> What steering wheel did you have? Mine is heated, non-M steering but has paddles. Will I face problem of powering the vibration motor?


I think you need the powering vibration motor. I've it


----------



## riku2 (Apr 13, 2012)

I coded lane departure warning (I already had lane change warning and one button to control it) and at first had lane departure warning coded to be always on.

Now i've replaced the driver assist control panel so have a button to turn lane departure warning on/off http://realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=MW51&mospid=53610&btnr=61_2340&hg=61&fg=35

I'm not sure if the control panel has changed recently but you get a selection of button caps. some blank and some with the function picture on. The strange thing is that both types (blanks and real caps) have plastic feet on the back which stop the button working. This makes sense for the blank caps (you don't want them to move) but doesn't make sense for the real buttons (since then they won't move either and won't work). I see no logic in this.

I had to trim the small plastic feet from the real caps (leaving the four prongs) and only then did they move and work.

In the pictures you can see a working cap and blank cap. Both have four prongs AND four feet around the edge. In the third picture you can see that I've modified the working button cap and cut off the feet, leaving only the prongs. Only then does the button move when put into the switch housing.

So beware of this. If you just snap in the real caps you find they don't work and it's then quite hard to get them out again and troubleshoot what is happening. There is no mention of this cutting work needed in the instructions for the panel. The instructions only mention the button order (1..5) since the caps fit in only specific places in the switch housing.


----------



## paq (Mar 6, 2015)

OK.. after reading this topic for 9 times, I think I have this sorted, but I have some questions left.

This is regarding a 2011 / 12 F11.
I have HUD and sport steering wheel with paddle shift. (non heated)

- Because of the paddle shift, is it likely the (needed) module is already present?
- If it is not present, must I then also change the column switch panel?



riku2 said:


> I'm not sure if the control panel has changed recently but you get a selection of button caps.


Could be.
My dealer told me the part number has been changed.
new part number 61319279306


----------



## paq (Mar 6, 2015)

So. Good and bad news. 
Good news is this airbag comes off quite easily. 
The bad news... No module 







I don't get this really... When I look into the needed parts for paddle shift, the module is included / mandatory in order to have those working. So WHERE is my module???


----------



## riku2 (Apr 13, 2012)

paddle shift is not related to the lane departure/lane change/heated steering. So it seems you have confirmed that cars with none of these three options have a steering wheel control unit.

If you look at the wiring diagram for the steering wheel then the paddles are connected to the top right connector of the steering wheel switch cluster. They are not connected to the steering wheel control unit (which is connected to steering wheel heating and/or vibration unit)


----------



## paq (Mar 6, 2015)

Demmit 


So in other words
Actuator
Module
Buttons

Do I need to run wires, or can we use the present connector with the empty 4 pins?


----------



## riku2 (Apr 13, 2012)

the steering column Switch cluster is the same part # regardless of whether you have heated steering yes/no or lane change/departure yes/no. So the socket will be there but i'm not sure how it's wired in, since only cars with vibration and/or heating need to use this socket. I've only had two F10s, one with heated steering wheel and one that came with lane change warning. Both had the socket wired and live so i'm not sure for other cars. 
If the 4 pins are there but not connected to anything then you'll need to wire them in.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Spare part has always all wires going through the switch cluster, but this is not the case with factory fitted part.

If the steering wheel module power connector is empty, then you must use free pins in airbag connector. Of course power and ground wires must be connected to the backside of the SZL, to empty pins that lead to airbag connector on front side.


----------



## paq (Mar 6, 2015)

Right. So is there a clear tutorial to do so?


----------



## riku2 (Apr 13, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> Spare part has always all wires going through the switch cluster, but this is not the case with factory fitted part.


thanks, I didn't realise this. I just wrote instructions for retrofit of a heated steering wheel ( which I did to my F10 with lane change warning already fitted) but it seems it's harder if you don't have this connector already.
So on the factory switch cluster is the connector totally missing and just plastic cutout for it, or are the pins there but not wired to anything?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

On my previous car (9/2011 F11) the pins were missing, and so did the flat spiral cable inside the cluster.


----------



## paq (Mar 6, 2015)

I have an empty plug just below the center. But it seems I have 4 live pins in the airbag connector. Can I use that?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

If you have unused pins in airbag connector, you can use them. They just go through the cluster, use wiring diagrams to determine correct connector on the backside, then use multimeter to determine correct pins.


----------



## priscila (Mar 17, 2015)

akiss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't document all my coding for LDW but here's what I remember, I do have SLI from factory:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have a 535 GT (2010), and used the above codes to program LDW. 
It uses CIC

Coding went well and it looked like all worked fine, however i noticed that my stearing wheel is not vibrating  (i have a vibrating stearing weel instaleld by factory)

Wihtout the stearing wheel vibrating, the LDW is useless.... do you have any idea what i am doing wrong ? or what else i could do to get the vibration ON ?

Thank you very much in advance for your help


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

My sept 2011 F10 M5 has SLI and LCW and so I added LDW (5AD) succesfully through VO. I opened the switch unit which currently only shows HUD and LCW switches, but there are really 5 switches in the unit. Probably the reason why I don't get errors. I set it to default on and it works as advertised. However I lost the HUD blinkers and while in M-Mode my gear number would only show its top halve. First I figured I lost the HUD blinkers but all coding was still OK. After deactivating LDW in HUD through coding (KOMBI FZG_Ausstattung HUD_TLC_ENABLE -> nicht_aktiv), all HUD functions were OK again.
So currently I have LDW working with the display only in the KOMBI and not in the HUD.

Since the HUD Blinkers need the option in HU_CIC -> HUD_TURNSIGNAL to create the option in the HUD settings menu I was thinking about the LDW having a similar function. I am on holiday now so no means of coding my car. Is there an extra option in HU_CIC to enable the HUD LDW? Or do we already know why some HUD's simply don't display LDW? Does it have something to do with my car having M-Modes? Or is it simply on old firmware? I figured since LDW has been around before my car was built, it should be available in the HUD on the current software level (which I don't know what it is btw)

I tried pressing the three free switches to see if it would activate LDW but it didn't. If it would, I guess I could simply get three plastic button covers and replace the strip covering the three unused buttons. The only thing lacking would be the LDW LED just above the switch. I cannot find the partnumber for a switchbox that holds LCD, LDW and HUD.

I guess I don't even have to try getting FCW nor do I see the NPI while I do have the SLI option. I read this was first introduced in 2012 however I wouldn't know why I cannot get NPI since the car has SLI.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Front Collision Warning and Pedestrian Detection both require KAFAS2 and FSC Enabling Codes.


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

OK, I will forget about FCW.
Should I also forget about NPI? I cannot find much about this topic on this forum.

LDW showing properly in the HUD seems to be a problem for many people. Did that ever got sorted out?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bunker37 said:


> OK, I will forget about FCW.
> Should I also forget about NPI? I cannot find much about this topic on this forum.
> 
> LDW showing properly in the HUD seems to be a problem for many people. Did that ever got sorted out?


What is NPI?


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is NPI?


Non passing indicator
No overtaking indicator.

I could be wrong about NPI but no overtaking is what I mean.


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it possible to order those FSC codes for retrofit?
I have pre lci, with KAFAS2, with SLI and LDW, and with 5DF (Adaptive cruise with Stop and Go), and NiVi2.

Mine idea was to add KAFAS based Front Collision Warning and Pedestrian Detection )) But it looks that without FSC it will make no sense ;-(


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bunker37 said:


> Non passing indicator
> No overtaking indicator.
> 
> I could be wrong about NPI but no overtaking is what I mean.


Sorry, I am not at all familiar with NPI.



SergAA said:


> Is it possible to order those FSC codes for retrofit?
> I have pre lci, with KAFAS2, with SLI and LDW, and with 5DF (Adaptive cruise with Stop and Go), and NiVi2.
> 
> Mine idea was to add KAFAS based Front Collision Warning and Pedestrian Detection )) But it looks that without FSC it will make no sense ;-(


I have yet to know of anyone who has successfully ordered them.


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

http://www.bmw.com/com/en/insights/technology/technology_guide/articles/speed_limit_info.html?source=categories&article=speed_limit_info



shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I am not at all familiar with NPI.
> 
> I have yet to know of anyone who has successfully ordered them.


----------



## riku2 (Apr 13, 2012)

Bunker37 said:


> I opened the switch unit which currently only shows HUD and LCW switches, but there are really 5 switches in the unit.
> 
> So currently I have LDW working with the display only in the KOMBI and not in the HUD.


Is there really any indication in the HUD for LDW? I have HUD and LDW and there is nothing in the HUD. Only the lines in the combi with triangles. I did change the coding so that the lines only light up once the lanes are detected (and above 70km/h).

As for the switch I originally had two working buttons in the switch unit (HUD and LCW) with a blank piece covering 3 buttons worth of space. I bought a new switch module with five switches and you put keycaps/blanks as appropriate. There is no separate part for each individual switch. BMW's approach is that everyone buys the five switch module and puts blanks in the appropriate places for unused features. Perhaps from the factory things are different but not when buying replacement parts.

I'm tempted to think the switch for LDW is needed since sometimes when the road is wet but partially dried out then it misreads what the "lane" is and gives unnecessary warnings.

NPI / no overtaking warning: isn't that just the same as SLI but in some countries the no overtaking symbol is also shown/street sign recognized? Certainly the two cars I've had in Finland with SLI have never shown the no overtaking symbol and I haven't seen any separately order-able option for NPI.


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

I would like to order the switch but delivery has ended according to the webpage I saw the switch. Where did You order the switch?

As for NPI, I have not seen it in my hud as well but I do have SLI. I was hoping it could Be coded to on.


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

riku2 said:


> Is there really any indication in the HUD for LDW? I have HUD and LDW and there is nothing in the HUD. Only the lines in the combi with triangles. I did change the coding so that the lines only light up once the lanes are detected (and above 70km/h).


Did You VO code 5AD or FDL code your car? There is a HUD option which is enabled after VO but it blanked my HUD blinkers. See a few posts back for the code. Maybe You could try to See what your car does


----------



## pow216 (May 9, 2015)

I would like to have a go at fitting this, have SLI / KAFAS 1 already.

I have no driver assistance features - just popped off the end dash panel, then I could pop off the driving assistance blanking cover - no wires.

So my first question is how can I get wires to the driver assistance switch panel? Where do the wires from the switch go?

EDIT:-

The "User control, driver assistance system" connects to the FRM (footwell module) via the LIN bus, so looks like I'll have to run some wires. Anyone know how many wires go into the switch?
The switch now has part number 61319279306 and is currently £82+VAT. Just ordered one.


----------



## Acerhannover (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello what Must i Coding to use 5ad lane Assistent 


I have speedlimit info (kafas2 & Nbt)

I will Retrofit the Panel And Vibration modul later !

Has anyone the Coding Parameters 

I Changed fa And Code Nbt kafas Icm frm but there is no entry in Nbt


----------



## egisz (Nov 6, 2016)

double post .....


----------



## egisz (Nov 6, 2016)

paq said:


> Well.
> 
> All parts are in.
> So.. I found the + and - on the airbag connector in order to power the module.
> ...


Hi paq!

Did you manage to finish retrofit? 
If yes, please share the steps.


Were Airbag 12V pins already wired and powered from rear side of cluster or have you done additional wiring?
Which Airbag connector pins in your case were ground and +12V?
How did you connect steering wheel module wires (red and red/white) to those Airbag connector pins? 
Did you cut those red red/white cables (they seem too short and would not fit airbag connector) and how did you attach those cables to airbag pins?
Do you have picture to share?

Many questions, I know 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Just coded 5AD to VO and ecus and have error. Camera based support system failure

It may be due to fcw can i see what faults are being thrown up in esys? Whether that be a hardware or software/coding issue.

No LDw on kombi but have fcw menu on idrive now due to vo

SLI still works but unsure if that is purely due to database on nbt


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Removed 5AD from vo and coded ecu. Going to leave it for a while for kafas to reset and see if it clears faults. Going to try FDL the LDW as adding 5AD adds in FCW which I presume is causing my errors


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

You need to VO code 5AD & remove any FCW coding as that requires an fsc, unless you buy an enabler & load a full KAFAS2 fsc set from another car, you also need ALL the HW present or it will error (motor, steering wheel Ecu, button)

Also code the ICM & FRM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Ok so as I dont have motor or steering wheel ecu I tried to remove 5ad from vo and recode ecus but still comes up with front camera support failure. Could I have forgotten to code a ecu that was changed by adding 5ad to vo


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Make sure you activate FA with original VO in it then recode everything you coded before, clear errors then let car sleep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mall (Feb 27, 2015)

After reading all thead I couldn't see the solution.

I have KAFAS2 and I can find this lines to code them:

KAFAS:
3000, TLC_START_VERSION, default_on
3000, TLC_ON_OFF, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_327, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_345, aktiv
3006, ACTUATOR_ON_OFF, aktiv

Can anyone help me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

I vo coded 5AD and removed the unnecessary coding to disable fcw was much easier and works perfectly.


----------



## mall (Feb 27, 2015)

The Cable Guy said:


> I vo coded 5AD and removed the unnecessary coding to disable fcw was much easier and works perfectly.


I will try tomorrow.

Thanks

Enviado desde mi FRD-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mall (Feb 27, 2015)

The Cable Guy said:


> I vo coded 5AD and removed the unnecessary coding to disable fcw was much easier and works perfectly.


When you change VO, code car itself? I mean, If I change the VO moreover I have to remove the coding that I did?

Thanks

Enviado desde mi FRD-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Vo code overwrites FDL providing through coded you've changed isince in the ecus effected by 5AD after you change FA and code relevant ECUs


----------



## mall (Feb 27, 2015)

The Cable Guy said:


> Vo code overwrites FDL providing through coded you've changed isince in the ecus effected by 5AD after you change FA and code relevant ECUs


Thanks a lot.

I am newbie with Esys and I don't know how it works.

I used to use NCS Expert in my old e60 and now I should learn about Esys.

Enviado desde mi FRD-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mall (Feb 27, 2015)

The Cable Guy said:


> Vo code overwrites FDL providing through coded you've changed isince in the ecus effected by 5AD after you change FA and code relevant ECUs


How many time does FDL take to be effective? I did but I am still having the problems with cameras. I don't have fisical button, I should code always on?

Enviado desde mi FRD-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Not sure exactly how long it takes for Kafas to go to full sleep and accept FDL's i reckon an 30mins - 1hr. 

I actually bought the driver aid panel so coding alteration wasnt needed for that, but yes i presume code always on.

what warning are you getting? do you have steering wheel vibration module?


----------



## mall (Feb 27, 2015)

The Cable Guy said:


> Not sure exactly how long it takes for Kafas to go to full sleep and accept FDL's i reckon an 30mins - 1hr.
> 
> I actually bought the driver aid panel so coding alteration wasnt needed for that, but yes i presume code always on.
> 
> what warning are you getting? do you have steering wheel vibration module?


I added 5AD and code those ECUS (ICM, HU-NBT, Kombi, Kafas2, SZL_LWS and FRM) and it doesn't work and I have an error front camera fail.

And Yes, I have vibrations Wheel. My car has 5AC, 5DF, 8TF and 8TH from Factory.

Enviado desde mi FRD-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Cable Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

Only 1 FDL to change then.

in FRM, SPURVERLASSENS_WARNUNG => aktiv = 01 Change to "nicht_aktiv = 00"

This should stop FCW from operating which 5AD enables from VO and all associated warnings.

KAFAS2 

3020 TLC_CODING, 0B => TLC_START_VERSION => 01 = UNKNOWN (default: "PIA_mode = 03"; required to engage the system permanently if switch not existent)


----------



## mall (Feb 27, 2015)

The Cable Guy said:


> Only 1 FDL to change then.
> 
> in FRM, SPURVERLASSENS_WARNUNG => aktiv = 01 Change to "nicht_aktiv = 00"
> 
> ...


It doesn't have luck. The line you said me doesn't exist.









If I buy switch, it would work. I add 5AD to VO and coding those ECU's.

Thanks again for your help.

Enviado desde mi FRD-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dmann93 (Feb 17, 2017)

Good Evening to all of you,

im writing from Germany, and would like to ask you if you could help me with the 5AD Service Lane departure assist.

I finished coding last night, lane assist works for 15 seconds, then end with a warning pop ups: camera front system failed, all camera assists fail.

I have acc, lane change assist, speed limit and so on from factory, lane assist is the one and only thing which is not there from the beginning...

I also have the 6WB digital display

Please help if you can


----------



## dmann93 (Feb 17, 2017)

Good Evening to all of you,

im writing from Germany, and would like to ask you if you could help me with the 5AD Service Lane departure assist.

I finished coding last night, lane assist works for 15 seconds, then end with a warning pop ups: camera front system failed, all camera assists fail.

I have acc, lane change assist, speed limit and so on from factory, lane assist is the one and only thing which is not there from the beginning...

I also have the 6WB digital display

Please help if you can


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I have the same problem with Camera based support system failure, did anyone managed to fix this?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

hello 

i retrofitted a M5/M6 LCI steering wheel. All is working except the Vibration.
In KOMBI i get the message that TLC is not working.

On ISTA D i have an error. See attached screenshot. 
We did new wiring from SZL A92*1b PIN 11 to JBE A34*3B PIN 8 and from SZL A92*1b PIN 9 to JBE Z1*10B PIN 8.

I checked also the Fuse F24.. it is there and not damaged.

Could someone help please.


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

Any one has LDW menu and pedestrian warning in NBT??
I think EVO has but NBT hasn't just FCW


----------



## Twointje (Sep 12, 2017)

*Ldw*

Hello..
I have a F10 from 2016 , the car has some options know i would love to know if i can code LDW without having the switch or the vibrator in the steering wheel without getting errors l.. I know actualy you dont need the switch because you can code it always on.. If i get the lines and traincles in the combi and Hud without errors that is enough for me.. I am verry new with coding and im scared of doing something wrong..
*
Thank you


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

If you have 6WB cluster you forget about big lines and triangles indicating lines this only available in 6WA for some reason dont know about HUD


----------



## Twointje (Sep 12, 2017)

masa52 said:


> If you have 6WB cluster you forget about big lines and triangles indicating lines this only available in 6WA for some reason dont know about HUD


massa52 these are the options on my car .


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

you got 6WA


----------



## Twointje (Sep 12, 2017)

masa52 said:


> you got 6WA


Yes i do , so is it possible? and what do i have to code ? Why are somaine people getting errors after coding it.?


----------



## kananga (Feb 11, 2013)

just VO-coded KOMBI, HU_CIC, KAFAS1, ICM, FRM and SZL in my 09/2011 F11. I have factory heated M-Wheel and installed steering wheel module and actuator. Everything works except vibration, and I don't get any errors. Do I have to adapt or reset something?


----------



## kananga (Feb 11, 2013)

turned out that I've had the wrong vibration actuator. I tried to make custom brackets to install the standard motor into the M sports wheel. It seems that they have different frequencies. System works now :thumbup: 
btw. changing the HEX values in KAFAS->3000 TLC_CODING->THRV_AVAI_TLC_HIGH and THRV_AVAI_TLC_LOW will let you enable the assistant earlier or later. High is the activation while Low is the deactivation speed.


----------



## robka (Nov 2, 2016)

dmann93 said:


> Good Evening to all of you,
> 
> im writing from Germany, and would like to ask you if you could help me with the 5AD Service Lane departure assist.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. Do someone have a solution for this?


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I had this problem on an F10 2014, but I managed to fix it buy installing button for lane departure. Do you have button installed? Or you want to activate it by coding?


----------



## robka (Nov 2, 2016)

larry_bml said:


> I had this problem on an F10 2014, but I managed to fix it buy installing button for lane departure. Do you have button installed? Or you want to activate it by coding?


I have no button for lane departure warning installed. I wanted to test it first, since I got no vibration in my steering wheel and the 6WB kombi.
The buttons cost around 60-70? ($80) and if I don?t like the feature I payed it for nothing.


----------



## quicksilv86 (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm succeed to retrofit LDW in my BMW PRE LCI F11 but since i have retrofit the M LCI steering wheel, the vibrations make too noise (whereas it was not the case with my old PRE LCI M steering wheel)
I would like to know if someone could share the parameters for M LCI Steering Wheel of VIBRATION_VALUE (mine are 06,07,08,08,09,09,0A,0B) and CAR_SPEED_VALUE (i'm not sure, perhaps CAR_VIBRATION).
Thank you in advance,


----------



## Frlo (Jan 25, 2018)

*Lane Departure Warning Failure*



Bavarian88 said:


> hello
> 
> my name is christian from Bavaria Dingolfing
> 
> ...


Hi I have the same configuration (SLI included, HUP included, HBA included <-> LCW and LDW not included) and would like to make LDW functional, but I am getting the same Failure message like you. I coded the same values as you wrote in you Post.

Is there any way how can I get it functional on my car without vibration motor and buttons?

Thanks,

Greetings,

Frlo


----------



## dmann93 (Feb 17, 2017)

If you have 6WB there is no way to make it work without the button. If you have 6WA you can code the Lin Bus as always active. If this doesnt work, you need the button.


----------



## Frlo (Jan 25, 2018)

dmann93 said:


> If you have 6WB there is no way to make it work without the button. If you have 6WA you can code the Lin Bus as always active. If this doesnt work, you need the button.


it is 6WA (the basic one). So what do I need to do next dmann93 please? Thanks

I coded those settings:
-----------------------------
KOMBI:
3003, TLC_VERBAUT, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_TIMEOUT, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_ALIVE, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_APPL, aktiv

KAFAS:
3000, TLC_START_VERSION, default_on
3000, TLC_ON_OFF, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_327, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_345, aktiv
3006, ACTUATOR_ON_OFF, aktiv

HU_CIC:
3001, LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING, aktiv

SZL_LWS:
3000, Lenkrad_Vibration, aktiv

FRM
LIN_PUBU_TLC, aktiv ( this one i havent coded, i havent got the button)
-----------------------------


----------



## dmann93 (Feb 17, 2017)

Like i sad: try to code "always active / memory function" or retrofit the button


----------



## Frlo (Jan 25, 2018)

dmann93 said:


> Like i sad: try to code "always active / memory function" or retrofit the button


which module? section? in E-sys do you mean?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

you need part number 61319279306
see picture


----------



## siim138 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks, I will buy it. 
I hoped to save some money with used part but now I'm sure that is not possible.


----------



## Namelessd (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello. Could some one help me with finding right part for retrofitting LDW? I have F25 '12 without any factory Driver Assists features. Successfully retrofitted KAFAS2 with 8TH option. Now, for LDW (and for HBA as well) I need to replace SZL and add vibration device to my steering wheel. It's seems that I have steering wheel with heating that is marked as "32_2048 M sports strng whl, airbag, multifunction" in ETK. On the same diagram, I can see "connecting line, steering wheel" with item code 32 30 6 798 540 which can be used with 248 + 5AD + 5AG + 5AS options. But I can't see any reference for the vibration unit. Is it because there is no such option for this steering wheel or it is installed by default and therefore not listed as a separate unit?


----------



## Kazuuki (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello, 
i have f10 2013 with HUD, 6WA, SLI, side view camera, camera "360". 
But dont have: LDW, vibration in steering wheel, High Beam Assistant.

I bought panel with LDW asistant button and I tried to retrofit LDW with:



> KOMBI:
> 3003, TLC_VERBAUT, aktiv
> 3004, ST_TLC_TIMEOUT, aktiv
> 3004, ST_TLC_ALIVE, aktiv
> ...


But it didnt work.

Im using BMWAIcoder. 
There are differences i have KAFAS2 not KAFAS, and HU_NBT not HU_CIC - does it matter?

Any advice ?


----------



## Kazuuki (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello, 
i have f10 2013 with HUD, 6WA, SLI, side view camera, camera "360". 
But dont have: LDW, vibration in steering wheel, High Beam Assistant.

I bought panel with LDW asistant button and I tried to retrofit LDW with:



> KOMBI:
> 3003, TLC_VERBAUT, aktiv
> 3004, ST_TLC_TIMEOUT, aktiv
> 3004, ST_TLC_ALIVE, aktiv
> ...


But it didnt work,, there was camera error :/

Im using BMWAIcoder. 
There are differences i have KAFAS2 not KAFAS, and HU_NBT not HU_CIC - does it matter?

Any advice ?


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

Bolosman said:


> Ok, having read through every single page of this thread it's clear now that i need to tap into the airbag connector for the 2 power connections which are the blue/white and brown wires on my old with LDW steering wheel...
> 
> *Can anybody confirm which pins (from the airbag connector) i will need to use* as i plan to strip the wiring (only the blue/white and brown wires) from my old wheel (which has the LDW from factory) and move it across to the new wheel (which has paddles)
> 
> Many thanks


Just to update this thread with my solution...I ended up soldering the wires for the vibration module that I already had into the wiring loom for my new paddle shift steering wheel.

The steering wheel loom has a green rubber cover which i split open and soldered the extra wires from the LDW module.


----------



## Peroxy99 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello guys,
I have Bmw f10 2012 with Sli KAFAS 2, HUD and blind spot with steering wheel vibration factory
i bought new button panel have button for LDW , Hud and Blind spot 
now what i need to code with esys to work LDW


----------



## Napas (Mar 12, 2016)

I read the entire pages of this thread it becomes confusing due to so many different versions.

My Car is 2015 F11 LCI



4U2Driving Experience Control Incl. EcFahrerlebnisschalter Inkl. Eco Pro4URAmbient LightAmbientes Licht5ACAutom. High-beam Headlights ControlFernlichtassistent5ALActive ProtectionActive Protection5ASDriving AssistantDriving Assistant609Navigation System ProfessionalNavigationssystem Professional610Head Up DisplayHead-up Display6WAInstrument Cluster W. Extended ContInstrumentenkombi. M. Erw. Umf.710M Leather Steering WheelM Lederlenkrad7A2Innovation Package IiInnovationspaket Ii7XPNavigation Package ConnecteddriveNavigationspaket Connecteddrive8TFActive Protection For PedestriansAktiver Fussgaengerschutz.8THSpeed Limit InfoSpeed Limit Info

It has S5ADA Lane Departure Warning + motor on steering wheel 

I have a new switch for the driving assistance options - User control, driver assistance system (61319279306)
I have new Mirrors S430A with Camera and Lane Change Warning light + heat
I already did the hardware installation with the wires.

Now i need a bit of help on coding Lane-change warning *S5AGA* 

- By reading the full thread i need to Code
1º VO S5AGA to FA 

2º Then Code FEM, HU_CIC/NBT, ICM, KOMBI, FRM and AHM ( trailer if present) modules

3º Initialization of the FlexRay system
To conduct the initialization, connect to the car via Rheingold, then go to Service Functions -> Body -> Central Gateway Module -> Initialize FlexRay

4º Coding for the HC2 Master module 

5º Finalize the Re-initializing the FlexRay 

6º Initialization of the Lane Change Radar Units 
- To conduct the initialization, go back to Service Functions -> Driver Assistance -> Lane Change Warning -> Initialisation of the SWW sensor system 

KAFAS:
3000, TLC_START_VERSION, default_on // who bought new panel (i did) or (On, Off, Last setting).
3000, TLC_ON_OFF, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_327, aktiv
3000, SEND_MESSAGE_345, aktiv
3006, ACTUATOR_ON_OFF, aktiv

KOMBI: confusing
3003, TLC_VERBAUT, On_F10
3004, ST_TLC_TIMEOUT, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_ALIVE, aktiv
3004, ST_TLC_APPL, aktiv
3003, HUD_TLC_ENABLE, aktiv

HU_NBT:
3001, LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING, aktiv

SZL_LWS
3000, Lenkrad_Vibration, aktiv (is enabled from factory for me - i don't do anything)

FRM
LIN_PUBU_TLC, aktiv


Can anyone advise on how to do it proper?

Thank you all


----------



## Jamesbebby (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi, Can anyone confirm that I can retrofit this to my f11?
Vin D350347
Cheers, James


----------



## Jamesbebby (Jul 11, 2021)

Can anyone explain the ‘Front camera’ error?
Cheers, James


----------



## ersr (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello,
Can someone summarize whats necessary to retrofit this option? I have only lane-change warning that is 5AG.

Thanks!


----------



## Maamees (Jan 6, 2022)

cuorealfa1 said:


> you need part number 61319279306
> see picture


BUt you know how retrofit it ? because i have f11 but no extra plug. I have plug with about 30cm cables and i dont know yet where to install them. Maybe you know or someone else where to install them ?


----------

